# 6D: Should I wait or not?



## abcde12345 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting a 6D, but I've been waiting for a price drop, which usually comes by when a new successor comes out. However, after dabbling in this forum, it seems like everyone is saying that the next entry level FF Canon is not going to come out anytime soon. What do you guys think? I was expecting it to come out by Q1 of 2014, but if this is the case I might get it whenever I find a deal.


----------



## pulseimages (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. I'm going to wait until at least Black Friday to see what deals are offered for the 6D.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 5, 2013)

pulseimages said:


> I'm in the same boat. I'm going to wait until at least Black Friday to see what deals are offered for the 6D.


I doubt we'll see a successor soon, but waiting until B.F. or better yet, Cyber Monday is probably a good idea.


----------



## abcde12345 (Nov 5, 2013)

The only problem would that be I'm from Australia, not US. :'(


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 5, 2013)

abcde12345 said:


> The only problem would that be I'm from Australia, not US. :'(


Yes, that's a slight problem . Sorry from those of us seeing the world upside down. I'd keep an eye out for Christmas deals on Oz, then.


----------



## bholliman (Nov 5, 2013)

I think it will be awhile before we see another Canon FF body. We will probably see the 5D Mk 4 before we see a 6D Mk II, and I bet that's at least a year or 18 months away. If I was in the market, I'd keep an eye on Canonpricewatch.com and jump on a good deal when it comes out. There have been some terrific prices on bodies and lenses this fall.


----------



## Tonywintn (Nov 5, 2013)

Jump in, the water is fine. I'm loving the 6D.
This is with the 70-300L Zoom


----------



## Ruined (Nov 5, 2013)

I believe Canon will release the 7D2 before the 6D2 is even announced. Reason being, if they announce 6D2 around time of 7D2, people might just skip 7D2 entirely.

So I believe in 2014 we might see 7D2, 5D4.
Then in 2015 or very late 2014, 6D2.

Regarding price, there was just a refurb sale they were available for 1209 shipped. During BF we might see bodies around 1350 I'm thinking.


----------



## mdmphoto (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't know what you shoot with now, but I have a 7D, 50D (for sale), and purchased the 6D on sale in the Spring after borrowing it from Canon. It is a fantastic camera: dynamic range, iso noise, and so on as you've probably seen or heard here and elsewhere. The 7D outperforms it in many ways EXCEPT image quality. Portraits, landscapes, low-light, and other non-mobile subjects are perfect for 6D use. While the 7D, or 5- or 1-D focus systems would be a delight in this body, it would then not be a 6D. As it is the focus system is more than adequate for the types of shots I mentioned before. By all means, check out BF, CM, other sales and refurbs, but the 6D is still in its' relatively new or mid-life span and won't be significantly upgraded too soon....


----------



## abcde12345 (Nov 6, 2013)

Currently shooting with a 550D, used a 6D yesterday. Have been eyeing it for quite some time now, so it was a good testing ground when I used it. Was secretly happy with the fps and image quality I'm getting at ISO6400: basically no noise! Have been waiting just for the price to go down, which it had since the launching to be honest. But it seems like people are saying that I should get it by Christmas, if I'm understanding you guys right. But it does seem like that 7D Mark II is coming out, with all the rumours flying around... :-\


----------



## abcde12345 (Nov 6, 2013)

Tonywintn said:


> Jump in, the water is fine. I'm loving the 6D.
> This is with the 70-300L Zoom


This is amazingly sharp! (Not to forget nice.)


----------



## abcde12345 (Nov 6, 2013)

You guys reckon with the launching of 5D Mark IV, will the price of 6D drop? Like significantly?


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 6, 2013)

abcde12345 said:


> You guys reckon with the launching of 5D Mark IV, will the price of 6D drop? Like significantly?



If such a camera is released, no the 6D will not drop. The 5D III's might.

Why does anyone even think there will be a 5D IV. I think a 5D IV is far enough out that Canon may go a different direction completely.

At the point the 5D III is in its life span, when the 1Ds III at the same point the speculation was for a 36mp 1Ds IV.
Many were surprised with the 1D X. I know only a few that called it correctly a year or more in advance.


----------



## trof2 (Nov 6, 2013)

the lowest price trends are typically in january, but don't expect miracles. It'll probably be like $100 cheaper or something. Not really worth the wait, if you really want one.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 6, 2013)

For non-sports photography, DR and ISO is quite adequate (even @12800) to put it bluntly... Should you?

@ISO 1600, 17-40mm F4L






@ISO 100, 17-40mm F4L





@ISO 100, 17-40mm F4L





@ISO 12800, 28mm F1.8


----------



## JBeckwith (Nov 6, 2013)

I finally jumped on it the other day when it was $1215. Mine arrives tomorrow. Although everyone has said over and over it's not a sports or wildlife camera, I ordered it with the 100-400 lens and plan to put some extensive work in to exactly those two areas. Hopefully I don't venture too far into the land of the "I told you so's...".


----------



## HankMD (Nov 6, 2013)

abcde12345 said:


> The only problem would that be I'm from Australia, not US. :'(


Not in the US, either, so I had it sent to a cousin. He'll be bringing it to me 
It's a Canon refurb, $1320 or so after tax.

I actually wanted (and still want) a 5D3 but I figured the 6D is good enough as a hobby camera for the novice that I am. Maybe I'll upgrade to a 5D4 in 3 years?


----------



## abcde12345 (Nov 6, 2013)

JBeckwith said:


> I finally jumped on it the other day when it was $1215. Mine arrives tomorrow. Although everyone has said over and over it's not a sports or wildlife camera, I ordered it with the 100-400 lens and plan to put some extensive work in to exactly those two areas. Hopefully I don't venture too far into the land of the "I told you so's...".


In that case you better start posting all the pictures so we can have a look!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 6, 2013)

JBeckwith said:


> I finally jumped on it the other day when it was $1215. Mine arrives tomorrow. Although everyone has said over and over it's not a sports or wildlife camera, I ordered it with the 100-400 lens and plan to put some extensive work in to exactly those two areas. Hopefully I don't venture too far into the land of the "I told you so's...".



LESSON & LEARN ==> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17492.0

I believe OP spent large amount of time reading reviews and comparing to other cameras prior his purchase. 

There is no such thing:
1. Too many AF points and I don't need/use it
2. I don't need large aperture primes lenses
3. f2.8 is enough for 5D III/6D


----------



## growler (Nov 8, 2013)

JBeckwith said:


> I finally jumped on it the other day when it was $1215. Mine arrives tomorrow. Although everyone has said over and over it's not a sports or wildlife camera, I ordered it with the 100-400 lens and plan to put some extensive work in to exactly those two areas. Hopefully I don't venture too far into the land of the "I told you so's...".



Temptation got the better of me on the last day of the sale and I was able to get one of the last ones at $1215. I shoot mainly landscape and portrait, and the opportunity to move from a 60D up to full frame was just too irresistible. The camera arrived yesterday, and the first thing I did was check the shutter count, which was 309. Not complaining - I actually expected it to be higher and was pleased that it wasn't. Just posting this as a point of information for others who might be contemplating buying refurbished from Canon direct. It would be interesting to see other data from refurb buyers in terms of shutter count. I haven't had much chance to shoot with it yet, but the difference in IQ and high ISO performance was immediately obvious, and I am very pleased.


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 8, 2013)

I expect a 6D replacement to be a long ways off, unless they try to do more incremental upgrades, in which case you probably wouldn't be missing much anyway.
The 5D came a year after the 1Ds2, and the 5D2 came a year after the 1Ds3. It seems like there was just a hiccup in the development of the next high resolution 1D, or maybe they just wanted to let Nikon take the risk on testing that market, so it makes sense to see the Big MP 1D next year, and the 5D4 with a similar sensor in 2015, which also fits with the average 5D lifecycle.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 9, 2013)

Congratulations to new 6D shooters...  I bet you'll like its arguably high-ISO-leading performance and DR-leading features among Canon DSLRs.


----------



## abcde12345 (Nov 9, 2013)

Does anyone think that 6D is something like a 60D, where people gets disappointed with all the vital features being stripped off and 70D is so much of an improvement? I realize you can't really trust reviews as they throw heaps of praises on current models, but the moment the new model come out, that's when the honest reviews come in. Most praise 60D at the first instance, but the moment 70D is out, they just went whole out against 60D, exclaiming it as the biggest disappointment since the time our mothers exclaimed that there's no more ice cream in the fridge!


----------



## eml58 (Nov 9, 2013)

abcde12345 said:


> there's no more ice cream in the fridge!



That's really not on, really.

But, on the 6D etc, it's been out since November 2012 ?? Expect a revamped 6D in about 2 + years.

Any revamp of the 5DMK III (5DMK IV ??) will not effect prices of the 6D, they fill different Price Entry Points & End User Markets.

I sympathise with your position, being in Australia, and being Gouged Down Under, that didn't sound quite right, try again.

I'm an Aussie also, but have lived overseas (Singapore & Jakarta) for 35 years, Singapore you will generally get US $$ Prices similar to prices available in the US, and as a Tourist leaving you get the 7% GST returned, not a bad deal, you just need to either be going through Singapore, or be friendly enough with someone that is.


----------

